# Research exploring the link between Social Anxiety and Perfectionsim



## socialperfect (Nov 28, 2013)

Researchers at RMIT University are conducting a study exploring the relationship between social anxiety and perfectionism. This may help us to gain more understanding into the treatment for social anxiety disorder in perfectionistic individuals.
 *We are looking for people who:*
· Are 18+ years old 
· consider themselves to be shy and/or feel anxious in some social or performance situations
*What will I have to do?*​· Participation involves completing a series of online questionnaires relating to different areas such as anxiety, perfectionism and stress. 
*What will I have to do?*
· Participation involves completing a series of online questionnaires relating to different areas such as anxiety, perfectionism and stress.  
· Your identity will remain entirely anonymous.
​*We would really appreciate 20 minutes of your time to help with our research.*​​*To find out more information and access the online questionnaires simply copy the following link into your web browser*​​https://survey.asia.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_bwovlqMA6nJNbtb​ _This research has been approved by College Human Ethics Advisory Network - RMIT University_


----------

